# Farbverlauf in einzelne Objekte umwandeln



## scheitlerlu (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich suche verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit einen Farbverlauf in einzelne Objekte umzuwandeln.

Also wenn man z.B. einen Farbverlauf hat der von schwarz nach weiss übergeht dann möchte ich den gerne so umwandeln dass mehrere Objekte entstehen das erste ganz schwarz dann das zweite dunkel grau, das dritte etwas heller grau und so weiter bis man dann weiss hat. 
Ziel ist es keinen Farbverlauf mehr zu haben. Es soll nur optisch so aussehen da jedes Objekt nur eine andere Farbe hat.

Ich arbeite mit Illustrator und Corel Draw und habe eine super Vektorgrafik mit Farbverläufen, die ich allerdings gerne in ein anderes Vektorprogramm importieren würde. Das Problem ist dass dieses Programm keine Farbverläufe unterstützt. 
Ich habe schon solche Bilder gesehen auf einer Clipart CD für Corel glaube ich, also muss das irgendwie gehen.

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit wie ich das machen kann? Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm oder ein Plug-in dafür?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Beppone (10. April 2007)

Hi.

das geht mit der Morphing-Funktion, die je nach Programm unterschiedlich heißt.

Um z.B. ein Rechteck mit Verlauf von schwarz nach weiß zu "morphen", beginnst du mit je einem schmalen weißen und schwarzen Streifen für Anfang und Ende des "Verlaufs".

Unter Freehand z.B. wählst du dann beide Objekte (Anfangs- und Endobjekt) aus und drückst "Mischung". Dann erzeugt Freehand Zwischenobjekte, dessen Form und Farbe vom Anfangs- zum Endobjekt übergeht. Die Anzahl Zwischenobjekte läßt sich frei einstellen.

Je mehr Zwischenobjekte und schmäler die Anfangs- / Endstreifen waren, umso glatter dein Verlauf. Radiale Verläufe entsprechend: Aussenkreis in Anfangsfarbe, winziger Innenkreis in weiterer Farbe. Komplexere Verläufe sind möglich, indem 3 oder mehr verschiedenfarbige Ausgangsobjekte für die Mischung ausgewählt werden.

Grüße..


----------



## thoru (11. April 2007)

Hallo scheitlerlu...

du hast in Illustrator die Möglichkeit über das Angleichen-Werkzeug
zwei Objekte über eine einstellbare Anzahl von Stufen miteinander
zu verbinden, wobei im Zuge dessen auch die Farbe mit angeglichen
wird (s. Anhang).
In Illustrator 10 wird dies noch über einen Filter gelöst, so dass man
leider nicht die Möglichkeit hat diese Verbindung zu lösen um einzelne
Objekte zu erhalten. Wie um dem Export in andere Programme steht
kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

cu
thoru


----------

